# Practicality of 3/4 ton truck as second car?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Anyone who owns a newer 3/4 ton truck, can you tell me what sort of gas mileage you get with it empty?

My husband's car is currently out of service and we're wondering whether it's worth it to get it fixed, or whether we should get a new car. He is, very surprisingly, somewhat willing to consider getting a truck as a second car. It would mean he'd take my car, which gets about 40mpg, once he starts going back to work, because his work is a ways away. So I'd be driving the truck if I needed to get somewhere. My work is close, but there's also going to see the horses (about 15 miles) and taking my daughter to school, whenever she goes back to in-person.

Basically, I'm wondering how practical it would be to have a 3/4 ton truck as a second car, if it wouldn't be driven all that much.

ETA: we've agreed that when we make the move in a few years, it will make complete sense to have one truck and one car, as we'll either be working from home or semi-retired, so there won't be a lot of commuting. We'd use the truck when needed and otherwise drive the car. It's just that I think we were both thinking he'd keep his car until then, then we'd sell it and get the truck. But now we're wondering if we should just get the truck now.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

It really depends on whether you get a gas or diesel truck. We have a 2012 F250 diesel - without a trailer or load we can get 16-19 miles per gallon with out a lot of stopping and starting. We get about 14 miles pulling a horse trailer with 2 horses. *BUT *you also need to consider the upkeep on a diesel. Oil changes are a couple hundred bucks, fuel filters should be changed once a year, tires are way more expensive than for a car - in general more expensive

We also own a 2020 F150 EcoBoost - it gets about 18 miles to the gallon just normal driving. This is my husbands daily driver - it is more expensive to drive than the Ford Fusion he had before - about twice as much in gas. My husband works 3 days per week about 12 miles from home. This truck could pull our horse trailer in a pinch (I would not trust it for a long haul) and is very comfortable (4 doors - big cab) BUT - tires are going to be more expensive than the car we had, oil change slightly more expensive and car insurance went up quite a bit.

So in short - really think about more than the car payment. Maintenance is whats going to be more expensive.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I've heard that diesel can get better gas mileage, but since diesel usually costs more you don't tend to save money on it.

A big concern I have is that apparently newer diesel engines are more prone to failure than older engines were. I'm planning on hauling my horses cross country in this thing, so I'd rather buy a new truck for reliability, but I don't want to worry about the new truck dying in a few years.

@carshon why is insurance more on a truck?


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

My 2013 GMC 2500 gets 12 mpg empty and 10 or less when towing. I keep a 2000 Dodge sedan which gets 26 mpg for running around when I don't need the truck. Surprisingly the insurance is higher for the Dodge than the newer vehicles and I only have liability in it. Guess the newer stuff has more safety features.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@RMH is it a diesel or gas? I mean the truck.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

replacement for a truck is more and so insurance is more. I am not sure I agree with the reliability on older vs newer diesels. When you say newer what year is newer? We currently own 2 other diesels than the one I mentioned above (actually my son owns them) one is a 99 F350 7.3 diesel great motor and a great truck these trucks are old and sell very high! He also owns a 2001 3/4 ton Dodge Cummins - he has had quite a few issues with that motor and put a lot of money in it. Old school truck people don't like the newer trucks because of the emissions features on them and many of them delete those trucks and put chips in. We have not done that with our 2012 and it has been a great truck.

When we purchased our new truck in November 2020 we looked at newer diesels (3 years old) and I am just not going to spend $45 to $50 K for a new truck with 100K miles on it. We bought a smaller truck as a daily driver, but even the F250 gas trucks brand new were $50K and we passed since we had one for a short time 2 years ago and the gas mileage was dismal (10 -13 miles per gallon loaded) I haul 2-3 horses every weekend when weather permits. Most parks are a minimum 1 hour each way- I need a truck that safely hauls my trailer but is also economical to drive. I cannot afford to pay $50 a weekend to ride my horse. We also have a mowing business and haul 2 commercial mowers 2 to 3 times each week on an 18ft landscaping trailer. Same thing applies - we have to haul safely and economically. So we went with a diesel and purchased a year old truck in 2012 - it has been a good reliable truck that we have to drive another 5-10 years


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

I daily drive a 2012 Dodge Cummins 3500 with an auto trans. I drive 1 1/2 hours between going to the barn am/pm and going to work. I get about 15-16 mpg empty and 10-12 loaded, it costs me around $75-80 to fill up with fuel prices right now ($3.15 where I live currently) I fill up 1 time a week if all I do is go to work and the barn, but if it's anything else I'm filling up 2 times a week. 

I just sold my 1996 Dodge 3500 12 valve Cummins with a manual trans. I use to get 25 mpg empty and around 20-22 loaded. I missed that truck anyways but now especially with the price of diesel I'm REALLY missing that truck lol.

Maintenance on a diesel really isn't too far off from any other gas truck, oil changes run around $100 but you can go longer in between so it evens out. The only thing is that stuff outside regular maintenance, like if something goes wrong, that's when a diesel gets expensive. 

But, if you haul a lot diesel is 100% the way to go!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

When you refer to 3/4 ton vehicles it is no longer what I refer to as "the yuppie hauler" 150/1500 series for the soccer mom, but is a work truck designed in HD.
Commercial plates now in many states are required...commercial = more money.
Commercial plates are more to put on a truck..
The weight designation of the truck is what every truck plate is charged on, no matter what "rating", you pay different rates for trucks than cars.

As for mileage...
We have a older 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 SLT 4x4 which in actuality is a 3500 because we had it custom made.
Our engine is the Hemi, with a 5 speed on the floor.
Local around town gets in the mid - high teens for mileage.
Towing my horse trailer or what was a 30' enclosed race care hauler fully loaded we had about 12 -14 MPG at a consistent speed...and I am not light on the gas pedal when hauling that car trailer.
Gas engines do _*not*_ have the same power to do jack rabbit starts but who needs to do that in the first place and you _don't drive like that with a horse trailer._
You sit higher off the ground in HD trucks, tires are larger & wider as expected load carrying abilities are addressed.
Higher off the ground makes you susceptible to winds when towing and cross-currents, it also though allows you to go over not hit as easily things your mid-size SUV just creamed!
Suspension is harder cause again, work trucks intended to do work and heavier carrying capacity.
If you are 4x4 you sit higher again no matter 150/1500 or higher because of 4x4 suspension and drive-train.

Right now gas and diesel are the same price at the pump....expensive they are becoming again.
To purchase a diesel is many, many thousands of dollars more new and used than gas.
Newer trucks now use DEF and that is also more expensive maintenance and upkeep and more problems all diesel vehicles are plagued with no matter what size or make, there are problems.
Filters for DEF if it fails, and many are failing, can be a huge expense into $10,000 repair for a newer pickup truck who didn't heed the warnings of idiot lights and kept driving...
Today's vehicles are all fine-tuned by computers so sensitive you must have care done if a light goes on or pay the price and it is going to be costly...beware.
My hubby is a truck mechanic, works on all sizes, brands and issues...rolls his eyes at getting a new truck...
The reason we have what we have is the problems he deals with at work our truck luckily doesn't have them and why we have a gas engine, period.

Even with all the added,_ I would get the new truck now, *not wait.*_
Get it now so when that new trailer arrive you can go out and enjoy your investment, have the time to get really comfortable driving and learning the capability and restrictions of driving a big truck...so you are prepared to haul cross-country when that day arrives.
You will also learn it is walking time when you go shopping cause these trucks don't like to be parked in spots made for cars....
You have at least one child assures me you will be looking at not a regular sized cab cause if you go anyplace as a family with the truck...its just more comfortable for all especially as your children become young adults and older teens...
Bed size is a consideration to think about as options are available especially if you bought a gooseneck trailer.
_{We have a 8' bed with standard 6 man cab makes a long vehicle to park in short parking spaces = walking time at stores from way further out! We legitimately take up 3/4 of 2 parking spots, big! Our truck is almost 25' long without the hitch on it it will not fit in my house garage and close the door.}_
Today's super sized cabs have weird length truck beds so pay close attention to that...still *larger* to park!
Watch your height clearances as newer trucks sit on larger tires than mine does...think 20" is smaller standard today and those tires are expensive to replace, even the cheap brands.
Forget bank drive-through as you sit so high you can't easily reach the ATM buttons.. 
Ummmm..let's see what else I notice sitting in my SUV crossover the trucks deal with... 
Those are the biggies...
Don't get me wrong,_ I love my truck _and drive it around town as needed when needed.
We run mid-grade fuel as was suggested in the owners manual for life of the HEMI engine in our truck, that may have changed in later years, it _can_ run on regular but runs best on mid-grade and we were told would extend the life of the engine...
We don't drive it as much anymore as replacing it for a like vehicle is easily over $60,000 and that is a lot of money.
Hubby's truck it really is and he has a car he drives to work that gets really great gas mileage, at 135 miles a day he commutes = $300+ a week in gas was to much to swallow, again cost to drive and maintain a vehicle you run that much everyday is astronomical.
For around town, normal driving it is not horrible.
I use to drive his truck to work at one time...35 miles round trip and weekly food, banking needs..errands cost us about $65 - $80 a week was not bad.
Many of today's newer trucks are supposed to get better mileage but ....IDK honestly.
When you go above the 150/1500 series you seldom see ratings for gas/diesel economy mpg no matter the manufacturer..._HD trucks are yet exempt from those numbers met by law... or were in 2020._
Watch what the exact configuration of any truck you look at or buy in capability as engine, gear ratios, 2WD or4x4, suspension do dictate what you can tow safely. You already have known amounts having your trailer already...
And no, _I would not buy a 150/1500, _no matter what cause things like frame thickness and strength, brakes, cooling, suspension are just better in the larger classed vehicles...my opinion and that of many who tow live cargo and a reason behind why we tow with what we use. 
When you get to the nitty-gritty details...frame-hitch is a must, go no less than a class 5 and prefer a class 6 hitch with a compatible brake controller that is more standard on the bigger capacity rated trucks...Your slide-in and hitch ball also must match in class 6 classification.
Well, that should get you a bit more reading material to look into...
Happy research and shopping.
🐴...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We live where it snows a lot, usually, this year not so much. But 4 wheel drive is a necessity. 
For us because of where we live and our lifestyle we own pickups. 
Our main pickup we bought last year, 2016 GMC Duramax Denali 2500 4WD. The thing tows like a heavy duty pickup but feels like driving a Cadillac. It's my grocery getter and our town car. I've been a huge Dodge lover for years but I love our GMC. Our Duramax averages about 17mpg empty driving around, towing the 16 ft steel trailer loaded with 4 horses, 14mpg?

Our other pickup is 1997 Ford F350 with the 7.3L powerstroke. It's the "ranch pickup". Flatbed for getting hay or whatever. It can be a little tough to start on cold mornings if not plugged in. Never calculated the mileage.

Hubby rented a car to come for our vacation while he has some cosmetic work done on the Peterbilt. They gave him a Toyota Corolla. I'm not impressed. I realize it's probably a bare bones model and a "de-tuned" rental car but it's a gutless pig. I have no interest in buying a car so my judgment is skewed.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm going to side-track your thread a minute...

@COWCHICK77...your Chevy...does it feel like a brick is under the brake pedal, aka very hard pedal?

You drive different manufacturers so understand difference in pedal responsiveness...
I use to drive a 1-ton Chevy van and hated how the brakes felt...like I wasn't going to stop in time, cars feel that way too to me {Malibu}
My Dodge truck is responsive, my friends GMC Sierra is responsive, Ford use to own was responsive...
Chevy was a horror feeling to me.
Is that something improved upon?

I agree rental cars in that size/category feel like they laid down and died after driving vehicles with guts and responsiveness under the hood.

_*Add that to the list of must do AC...*_
Drive all the trucks you are interested in and make sure pedal location, responsiveness is comfortable to you and layout of all the controls is comfortable to reach when driving and not looking to keep your eyes on the road as is needed. 
🐴....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

@horselovinguy Nah, GMC brake pedal is "mushier" than the Dodges we've owned. Honestly it's like driving a Cadillac but with the power of a diesel pickup.
I think this the third? automatic transmission owned in my life. The first two I hated, this one I don't get mad at.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

It is the 6.0 V8 gas engine.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a 3/4 ton Chevy Silverado, 2009, as our main driver. We get about 15 mph. The gas prices are good right now, and it doesn't seem like we spend very much on gas. We have a car too, but it's more practical to drive the truck most of the time. We looked into getting a smaller truck, but they didn't seem to get any better gas mileage.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

We're still thinking about it. I did have another thought, which is if I end up with the truck I could always bike to work. It's only four miles. I couldn't do it in the summer, though, as I tend to get stinky. Or maybe I could get one of those e-bikes. On the other hand, if I'm just commuting four miles each way maybe the gas mileage doesn't really matter. In that case all I'm dealing with is parking the beast.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> In that case all I'm dealing with is parking the beast.


The one thing about our GMC, it's a 2500 HD (3/4 ton) it has a shortbox, easy to park and tighter turning radius, piece of cake. Especially after having our long bed Dodge pickups which you need 40 acres to turn around. Or you need to do a two point turn if you are parking between two cars in a parking lot where the parking slots aren't set on an angle. (Hope that makes sense). 
One thing I'll have to watch when I buy a different trailer because of the short box, not busting out the back window or denting the corner of the cab with the trailer nose. Our current trailer even though it's still a gooseneck it doesn't have a nose so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah the trailer I ordered isn't a GN so I'm not worried about that. If it's got a back seat, then the wheelbase should be long enough, too. I would think.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I had a 2009 F350 Super Duty. Loved it. Gas mileage was around 17mpg. Used it as a daily driver/hauler. I had a 28 mile total journey. 

It ended up needing some major work that was going to cost me more money than I wanted to spend, so I traded it in. I really miss it though. I would like to get another truck but I struggle with buying used (because they've been absolutely abused) or buying new (hello expensive!).


----------

